# Weekly Competition 2016-01



## Mike Hughey (Jan 6, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' F' R F R2 U' F'
*2. *R U R' F' R2 U R' F' U2
*3. *F R F' R' F2 U' R2 U' F'
*4. *F' R2 F2 R' F U2 F U2
*5. *R2 U' R' F2 R' U R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B L R2 D L' R' D F2 L2
*2. *U' L2 R2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U' L' R2 F' R2 F' R' B2 R' U'
*3. *L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B R' B2 L B2 U L' F2 D B
*4. *R2 B' L2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B D2 R2 F R D' L' D' U R2 D' L' D2
*5. *L2 F L2 B D2 F2 R2 B' L2 B F' D' B' R' F' L2 U' L' R2 F' R

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' U' Rw D2 L' B2 F R D' Rw2 R' Uw2 R D U R B' R2 D Uw2 L' F' Rw' Uw' R2 B2 Fw F2 Uw' R D U' F' D U' Fw D2 Uw2 U' B'
*2. *B F2 L Uw2 U Fw' L' Rw' R2 B' D' U Fw2 Rw2 Uw' R' Fw2 L Uw2 L U2 L2 Uw' L' R D' Rw' R F' D' Fw' Rw D2 U' B' Uw2 B2 D Fw R
*3. *L' Fw2 U R2 D' B' U' L' Fw F2 U' R2 D F2 R D2 Uw U' Fw2 R2 B' Fw U L D B D B' Rw2 Uw' L2 D' Fw2 Rw' F2 L2 D U R2 F2
*4. *Uw2 Rw D' U' Rw' F2 Uw' U2 B' F2 Uw B2 Fw F Rw Uw' Rw2 F2 D2 F' L Fw' F' L' U L B' R2 U2 B Uw' U2 B Rw' D' Uw' F2 L Uw U
*5. *Uw U F2 Uw' F2 Uw U' L' Rw R F L Fw Uw2 F2 U2 Fw' D B2 Uw L' Uw' L Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 D Uw' U B2 Fw F2 L Rw D2 U Fw2 L2 R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw B' Fw' Uw' Bw' Uw B Dw' Bw' U' L2 Lw2 R Dw' Lw Rw B' F2 L' U B' F' Lw' B' Dw2 R2 D U F2 D B' R' B2 Uw R2 Fw2 F Lw R' Bw Fw' Uw2 Lw' Rw F R Uw' F' Dw' L2 R2 Dw Lw' D2 B' F2 L Rw' R2 U2
*2. *L2 R2 Uw2 Fw D2 Uw' Bw Uw' Fw Uw2 B2 Fw2 F U L2 Lw' Rw U' R' U L2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 L Lw2 R2 B' Bw Uw' Rw D' Uw' Lw2 D U' B2 Uw B' F L2 Lw2 Bw2 D Fw' D2 Uw' B' Rw2 B2 D' U' L Uw2 Bw Lw' B Bw2 D'
*3. *Bw Uw2 R B' Dw' Bw' L' Bw2 F' Uw2 B' F D' Rw2 U B L2 Rw Uw Bw' Dw2 Uw2 B F' Lw Rw F D U' Fw' R Fw L B Lw' Bw U L' Dw Fw' U Lw2 R Dw2 U F D L2 Bw F L' Lw2 R2 Bw2 L' Lw Fw2 U2 L' U2
*4. *B2 L Fw D2 L Rw2 Fw2 L' R' D Lw2 B2 L2 Uw2 R Bw Lw' D U Lw B Bw Lw Rw2 Dw2 B2 F2 D2 Dw2 U' L2 Rw' Fw D F D2 U' B' D2 L' Dw R2 Dw2 Rw R' B' Fw' L' U2 F' L2 D2 Fw' D2 Dw Uw2 B' Dw Lw' B'
*5. *Fw2 U' Bw2 F2 Lw' Rw F2 U R' Bw Uw2 Rw R' D Rw2 Uw2 U R' Bw2 D' Dw2 Uw' Lw' B F2 U' Bw2 Fw Dw L' Rw2 B2 Rw2 U2 Fw D' L2 Bw L Uw L' Dw Lw F2 L' B L Lw' D2 L2 R2 Bw2 Lw2 R' B2 L2 R' Dw' Uw2 L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 2U' 2L 2D2 2R' D2 3U 2U2 U' F' 2D2 2U B2 3U' 3R' 3U B' 3U L R' 3F2 D2 F' U2 2L 3R2 B 3F2 U' B 3F2 F 2D2 3R' 3U' 3F2 3R' 2R' U2 L' R' 3F2 D' 3R2 2F U2 3F' 2U' B' D 2D2 B2 3F2 F2 3U 2U' L2 2L' 3F' F2 2L 2D 2B' U' L' 2B2 2L2 F' 2D' F2
*2. *U F2 2D' 2F2 3U 2L' D' L' 3F2 2F D' L 2L' D' 2R R' 3U 3R2 2R2 R' 3U' 2F' 2D' U' 3R2 3F' 2U' 3F' 2F' D2 L' R U 3R 2R2 B F D R' 2B' 2F' 2U L2 2D2 3U2 2U' U B 2U' 2F' 2D' 2R2 D 3U' 2B2 3R 2R2 3U' 2F 3R U2 3F2 F 2R' 2B 2L2 2D' U2 2B' 2U2
*3. *2D B2 3F 2U F2 2D 3F 2F L' 2L' 3F2 2U2 L 2U2 U2 2L2 2U2 R' U2 3R' D' 2L' D 3R B' 3F2 D' 2F 2U B 2F F2 2L' 3U R' 2D2 2R2 F2 D 3U 2U' 3R D2 2D' U2 F' U' R' B' D' L' 2F 2L 2U' R U' 2L' 3R F' L2 3F 2L2 R2 B2 F2 3R2 2D2 3U' U2 2L'
*4. *3U2 3R' D' F2 D' B2 3F 2F2 D' 3F' 3R 2B L2 2L 2B 3F' 2F' 2L 3U 2B' 2R' R B 3F2 2R2 3U 3R 2U' 2F2 3R' 2B2 3U' U2 L2 B U B 2B 2D 2F 2L 2R 3F2 2R D' 2D 2B2 L' 2L 3R2 R2 B2 3R R' 2B2 F' L2 U' 2R D 2U' 2B' 3U 2B2 2D 2B 3F2 2U' U 3R'
*5. *2L' 3R' 2R' R D2 2B' R' 3U 2U2 2R D' F2 3U2 L' 3R 2R2 B' 2B2 D' U' L2 3R 2B2 2D L' 2L 3U U' 3F2 2F2 U 2F L' 2F' L' 3R' 2B2 U L' 3R2 2B' R' D2 3U' 2U' 2R2 2D 3F' 3U' F 2R' 2B 2R 3F 2L2 3R' 2R D 3U' F R' 2F2 3R' 2F 2D L2 3U' 2U 3R2 2B2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2U' 3R 3D 3F2 2L B 3F' 2D 2F R2 2F' 2U' 2L2 2D2 3B2 2F' 3R2 D2 3U' U2 3F L' R 3D 3U' 3L 3U2 2L 2D' 3L 3R2 2B 3F' 3U2 3F' 3R' U B 2F D 2D2 3U' 2L 2F2 2R' 3D2 B F2 R2 2B D 3U' B2 R2 D 2F' 3D2 L' 2F2 U 2B' 3F' 2F2 F 2D 3U2 3B' 2D2 2F' R' U2 3L' U2 3B' R2 D2 L' 3L 2B2 2D' L2 D B 3F 2D' R' 2B2 2F 3D' 3R 3B F2 U B' 2B 3B 2L' 3L 3F 3D2
*2. *3L' B2 U2 3B2 3U2 2B 3F 2F2 F 2R U' F' 3U 2F2 F D 2D2 F 3U' 3F' 3D2 B 3D 2U2 2F' 3U' 3B2 3F2 D' 3D 3L B 3F2 2F' 3L 2B 3F L' 3U' 3B' D' 2R 2F2 3D2 L2 2L 3R' D 2D' 3B' F2 3R' B 2D 2U' 2B 3F2 D' B 2B2 F2 2R 3U 3R' B 2B2 F L 3B 3R 2D 3D' B 2D B2 2R F' 3L' 2R2 R 2D2 B2 3L' 2R' 2B' 2F2 L2 3R 2B U B' 3F 2F2 2R2 3U' 3B2 2L 2F 2D' 2U
*3. *D' 3B2 L' R 2B D' 3U' U' 2F U' B R' 2D 2R' D' F 2D' B' 2B 3B 2F F 2D2 3D L R 3F' D 2D' B 2R 2U2 3R R2 3F 2U' L 2R' 2F U 3L2 2F2 F2 D2 2L2 2R' 3B 3U2 3B' U2 2L2 3L2 3B D2 3D' U' 3L 3B2 3D2 2B2 3B 2D' 2L' 2B 2U' L 2L' 3R' 2U 3L R 2D2 3D2 3B2 D2 3D 2U2 2B F' 2D' 3L' 3B' 2L R 2U B' 3B F' L 3F 2L2 3R2 F 3U2 L' B2 2B' 2F F 2D'
*4. *3R2 3B2 2F F' 2R2 3F2 D U2 3L 2B' 2D2 3F2 3D 2U2 U' 2B2 3L2 3D L2 D' 3D U' 2B2 D' 2D2 2U 3R 3U' 3B' F2 2L D2 U' L 3L' 2R2 3D 3B2 2U B2 2B' D' 3L 2F 2U' R 2F 2L' R 3D 2R B2 2F F D2 R' 2D' 3D2 2B 3B' 3F F2 R2 2F' 2U' U2 2B2 3B2 U2 3F L' 3L' 2B' 2D' 3B 3U 2B' 3B' 2L2 D2 U 3L' 3D' R2 3D' B D2 2D 2F U' F2 2L 2B2 2F2 L2 2D' 2L2 3L2 2R2 R
*5. *2D2 2L' 2D 2L' 2U2 F2 D2 L2 D2 3R2 R' U' 3L F 2D2 2U2 R2 2U' 2R' 3F' 2L2 U2 B 2B2 2L B2 F' 3L' 3R U' 3B 3D' R' 3D' 3R 3D2 B' U' B2 D2 3U 3L F' U2 3F2 3R' 2B L2 D' 3R D 2D' 3U' 3R D2 2U2 2B' D' 2F2 F2 D' B' 3B' 3F' L2 3L' 3D2 U' L 3R' 2D B 3L 2R2 B' 2D B2 3L 3D2 U2 2B' 3B D' 2D 3F L2 2L 2F2 3L 3R' 3F2 L' 3F' 2D2 3U 3L R F' R' B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F' U2 F R' U2 R' U'
*2. *R2 U F' R2 F' U2 F2
*3. *F' U' R U' F2 R2 U' R' F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B R2 L2 U' D' F2 D B R' B2 U2 F L2 B R2 F' U2 B D2
*2. *R' F B' R2 U2 B L' B' D B R F2 R' F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 R' D2
*3. *U2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 B2 D2 B' D2 L B D2 U' R2 B D' B2 R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F Uw U2 L2 Rw2 R' F R' U2 Fw' L B Uw R B' Fw' Rw D' Fw' F2 Rw Fw' U B' Fw2 L' Fw2 Uw' Rw B2 F' R B' L' R' F' L2 Fw2 F2
*2. *Fw' D2 L B' D Uw' U F R' Fw F D' Uw R2 D' F2 Uw' B2 D2 B2 F2 D Fw' Uw2 Rw' R B L2 B' F2 R2 D' B' D2 U L U' L2 Uw2 Fw2
*3. *D2 Rw D' L2 U2 Fw2 F' Uw U B2 F D L Rw R2 D' Rw2 B F' R2 F2 D2 U2 R Uw' Fw2 F R' Uw F D2 U' L2 Fw R' Uw2 Fw' D Uw2 B

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 B Fw2 Dw Bw Dw2 Bw2 D2 B' Dw U' R' D' Fw Lw2 D R' D2 B' Fw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Rw D Dw Rw Bw2 Lw R' U2 B Bw' U Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Bw' Lw' Dw R2 D2 Dw L2 B2 Lw' R' U L2 Rw' Uw2 L' Uw U' Lw' Dw
*2. *F' D' L' Lw Rw R2 U2 L Fw' Rw' B' Bw' Dw2 Fw' F2 L2 D Uw2 U L' Rw2 B Uw2 Bw2 D2 Uw' U2 B2 U Bw' Fw' R' U2 Lw' R' B2 Uw2 Fw' Dw' L2 B' Dw' Fw D Rw2 Dw' Lw2 F' L D Bw D2 Uw2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Lw' U'
*3. *Lw' Dw' L Lw' F Rw F' R' F L Uw' L Rw' R' Dw2 L2 D2 L' D' R' F' Dw' Bw Fw D' Dw U2 Bw2 Dw' U Bw Uw' Lw2 R D' F2 Rw B D B2 L2 B L B Lw2 B' Rw' Uw B2 Bw2 F' R2 B' Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 U' Bw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' U L2 2D' 2U2 2F F' D' 2B' D L2 B 2R2 U2 L' 2B' 2F D' U2 B' 2L' 2D' 2U U L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 F' 2D' 2F 2U' U2 2B2 2L R D' 2F 2L' 3F L2 2L' B' 2F2 D2 2D2 2L' 2U2 L' 3F' 2F2 L' R' 2B2 2D U' B' F' 2U2 3R2 B U 2B 3R' 2B2 L2 3R2 2D2 3F' 2F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' U' 2B' 3B 3L' D 2L R B 2B 3F' 2F 3D' R2 3F2 2D 3D2 B 3U2 2U U2 2L 3L2 3U B' 2R' 2D 3U U 2R2 U 2B2 L2 2R' 2F' 2R F 2R' R' 2B' U' R' 2U 2L' R D 2D' 2U 2L' 2R F L2 B 2L2 2D' 3L' 2R D2 U' 3F 3D 3L 3D2 U' 3F' 3U2 B' 2D2 3R2 3B 3F' 2D2 3D' 2U2 3L2 R2 2B 2F2 3R 2R 3U2 R' D2 2D' 3D U' B' 3F' 2F2 3D2 3R2 2D 3F 2F 2L 3L' D' F' 3D2 3B

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 L' D L' B2 U R2 D U2 B' U
*2. *L2 U2 B2 R2 D2 L D2 R2 U2 R' U B' F' L2 D' F2 D' L U2 F'
*3. *R2 U D' L U2 L2 D2 F U' R' F2 D R2 B2 L2 U' F2 U2 D F2 U'
*4. *L2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 D R2 F2 U F2 L F' D2 R2 U' R F2 D2 B R2
*5. *R' D2 L B2 U2 L B2 U2 F2 D2 L F D' L' B D2 F R U R' D
*6. *L' D2 L' D2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D2 U2 F' R2 F L' D' B' F D L U'
*7. *L2 D R2 U' B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 U' B F U L2 F' D2 L' R D U'
*8. *L2 F R2 B F D2 R2 B2 R2 B' D' R2 B' R' U' R F R D L F'
*9. *L2 F2 L2 D' R2 B U' L F' R2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 B2
*10. *B' D L2 U' L' F R2 D' R' F B D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2
*11. *B2 L2 F2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 D L' F' U R' B L D' L R2
*12. *R2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' L' B2 R D R2 D F' D U' B2
*13. *R2 U F2 D U2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U R' D2 F' L' D F2 U B D R2
*14. *U2 F D2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 F' R2 D' U' R' U2 R2 B L' D' U'
*15. *U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' F2 R U2 L2 R' B R B L' F U B2 D' F2 L'
*16. *F D2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 L2 U2 L2 B' L F2 U' L2 F L2 B2 U' L' D2
*17. *F' B R2 U' B' U2 R D' B U F2 R2 L2 F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 B D2
*18. *U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 R2 B D F' L' R2 F U' F2 R' D'
*19. *B2 R B2 F2 R' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 B2 F' L' D' B' F2 R2 D' F' D2 U'
*20. *L2 F2 U2 R D2 L B2 R F2 R D B' F2 U' R' D2 F L2 R' B'
*21. *B' D2 U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B D2 B L2 D' F' U L2 U2 L D' U' F2 R'
*22. *F R2 U2 R2 B' F2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D' R D L2 F' D2 U R2 B' L'
*23. *B' R2 F' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 F' L D L2 F' U L2 B F2 U R
*24. *D2 F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B' F R' D' U B R F2 L' U2 L2 B2
*25. *B2 F2 D2 L R2 U2 L' D2 B2 L' R' B' F' L D' F2 U B L' U
*26. *B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U R F R U' F2 R F' R2 F2
*27. *D' R' U B U2 F2 U' R L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D F2 U D' F2 U2
*28. *D' R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' B' U' B R B2 D' R D2 R2
*29. *R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' F2 L' D R2 U R' F' D' F' L' D2 B'
*30. *D2 F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 U2 B R' D L2 F2 R2 D2 R2
*31. *B2 D' B2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 D' U' B L' U' B' R B' F R U2 L F'
*32. *L2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B' D2 U F R U' F D U' F'
*33. *D2 F2 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 B2 R' F' U F2 L' B D2 B2 R U F D2
*34. *D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 B' F2 R2 U2 F2 D' B' R2 U F' R D' F' R' B
*35. *L' F' D' R B2 L F2 D' F' U R2 U2 L2 F' D2 B D2 R2 B D2
*36. *F U2 F R' U' L B L2 F' R U R2 D' F2 U' R2 U B2 R2 F2
*37. *D2 L2 R' U2 L' B2 U2 R' D2 L D2 F D' L' U2 L' R' B2 D' F' U'
*38. *F R2 B F2 L2 D2 F L2 R2 D2 B' D' L' U F' R F L U2 F2 U'
*39. *D' L U' R B U' R' F B R' L2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D
*40. *F2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 U' R2 B' R D2 B F L' D' F2 U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' R F R U2 F B' D F L U' R2 U' F2 D B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 B2
*2. *U2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 F' D2 F' R B' L' D2 B2 R
*3. *D R2 D2 B2 D' R2 D R2 D2 L2 R2 B' U' F' R2 B U2 R' D' L R'
*4. *D R' F R' D R2 U2 D' F U' B2 R2 U F2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2
*5. *R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' F D2 F2 D B' U2 F' R' F R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 F2 R F2 R D' U B' D' L' F' D' F2 R' B
*2. *R' F U D2 R F' U' L U2 B2 U L2 D R2 D F2 B2 U B2
*3. *R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L' D L2 B' U2 L2 F2 U' L' U
*4. *B2 L2 D U2 B2 D B2 R2 D2 L2 F2 R' B' L' R2 D' F R' D' B
*5. *D' B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' R2 U' L B' D F L2 R U2 L B2 D R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B R' L D2 B' R' D2 R D' R L' U2 D2 F2 L U2 R' D2 R2 B2
*2. *B2 D L2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 D' L2 R F R' D2 L U2 L2 D B L'
*3. *B2 U L2 D' B2 D' L2 B2 L2 D L2 R' D2 U2 R' D B' R' D' L2 F
*4. *U2 L D2 F2 R D2 R D2 F2 L B D U' F' R D B L2 F L2
*5. *F2 R' B2 L U2 L2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 B' D U' F R D L2 B U F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U B L B2 D2 F D B' F2 U

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R' F2 R U' R U'
*3. *F U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F L2 R2 F' U R D2 L2 B L' D R D' F2
*4. *Uw F2 R2 Uw2 Rw Uw Fw' Rw2 B2 L Rw R2 U' Rw' D' U2 B F U Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw F U2 R2 D' B L R' B' R' D Fw' U' L Uw' B' Rw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U' R' F U' R F2 R U2 R
*3. *D2 R' D B2 U R' U' F U' F2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U L2 D2
*4. *B2 D2 U2 F R2 U2 B D Uw2 Rw2 B2 R2 U Rw D Uw2 U2 B2 Fw Uw' F L' D U' Fw' D' Rw' B Uw' B2 L Rw' Uw L2 F2 Rw' R2 D' Rw U
*5. *L2 Lw Dw' L2 Rw R2 B' Rw B Dw B' Fw' Uw' Bw2 Fw' Uw' F2 Uw L2 Lw B' Fw U Bw' Uw' B' R2 Fw U R2 U' L' Rw Fw' Lw2 R2 Dw' Uw2 U' Lw Dw Uw2 B' L B Bw F' L2 Rw' Uw L R2 Bw' Lw B2 Bw U2 R Fw' Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=-3 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=-3 / ddUU u=0,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dddd
*3. *UUdd u=0,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-2,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=1 / dUdU u=2,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R U' L B' U' L U l r b' u'
*2. *L' U' R U' R U' R' B' l r b' u'
*3. *U' R L' R' B U' R U' r' b'
*4. *U' B U' R' B R B' L l r' u'
*5. *L' R' U R B L U R r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, -3) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-2, -4)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, -3) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (-5, 4)
*3. *(3, 2) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(6, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) /
*5. *(-3, -1) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' L D R' U D' D U' D' U'
*2. *U D' L' D L' D U' R' U D' U'
*3. *R L' D' R D R L' U L' D' U'
*4. *U' L D' R' L R' U R' D' U'
*5. *U L' U D' R D' U' R' U' D' U'


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 6, 2016)

3x3: 19.15, 20.80, 19.15, 29.51, 18.78 (ao5 = 19.70)
megaminx: 2:22.48, 2:02.08, 2:34.22, 2:08.37, 2:05.11 (AO5 = 2:11.98)
clock: (11.02), 11.63, 11.52, 11.65, (19.06) [lol], (ao5 = 11.60)
skewb: 9.70, (7.09), 10.74, (12.54), 7.41 (ao5 = 9.28) why do my best times always seem to be z-perms
pyraminx: (8.79+), 4.50, (4.19), 6.38, 5.98 (ao5 = 5.62)
OH: 40.61, 35.84, 38.58, 52.62, 38.02 (ao5 - 39.07)
2x2: 4.18, 4.27, 5.78, 4.03, 4.77 (ao5 = 4.41)
sq1: 33.86, 36.14, 36.31, 34.24, 42.32 (ao5 = 35.56)
4x4: 1:12.07, 1:17.90, 1:12.22, 1:17.68, 1:20.56 (ao5 - 1:15.94)
5x5: 2:08.03, 2:29.70, 2:18.13, 2:23.68, 2:19.02 (ao5 = 2:20.28)

2-3-4 relay: 1:49.39

2-3-4-5 relay: 3:54.51

2BLD: 2:50.13, DNF, 1:41.38 (best 1:41.38, mo3=dnf)

3BLD: 7:03.60, (6:07.69), 6:44.75



Spoiler: FMC



3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U B L B2 D2 F D B' F2 U

FMC full solution: (51 moves)
X2 Y R L' U2 F B' X2 Y' U2
R' U R2 U2 R' U' Y' R U R'
Y U R U' R' U R U R' Y2
R U2 R' U2 R U R' Y2 R U2
R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R Y' Z U2
R' U2 R U2 X U2 R U2 Rw' U2 
Rw R2

explanation

X2 Y R L' U2 F B' (CROSS)

X2 Y' U2 R' U *R* (1ST PAIR)

*R* U2 R' U' Y' R U R' (2ND PAIR) THE 2 R'S CANCEL INTO R2 IN FULL SOLUTION

Y U R U' R' U R U R' (3RD PAIR)

Y2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' (LAST PAIR)

Y2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R (OLL)

Y' Z U2 R' U2 R U2 X U2 R U2 Rw' U2 Rw R2 (PLL)



3x3 match the scramble:
3:05.02, 2:39.15, 2:46.19, 2:52.24, 2:49.66 (ao5 = 2:49.36)

3x3 multi blind: 1/3 17:34.21 (aka DNF) 3rd cube was just a time +10min backup. 2nd cube was off by 2 edges flipped.


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jan 6, 2016)

2x2: 6.92 (8.06) (3.33) 6.19 5.65=6.25 (Lol)
Pyraminx: (11.90) 10.72 9.81 10.70 (7.13)=10.41
3x3: 21.18 (25.77) 21.37 (15.11) 19.52=20.69 dat 15 with cold hands wut
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:48.50 With 4x4 edge pop
Skewb: 12.84 10.98 (16.08) 8.38 (7.54)=10.73

Very cold hands

By the way, I don't understand what means D in skewb notation? Is that the same as the B in WCA notation or what?

Thanks pyr14, I understand it now


----------



## PDT (Jan 6, 2016)

2x2: 5.78, 6.33, 4.46, (4.14), (6.80) = 5.52 ao5
3x3: 13.23, (14.27), 13.63, (11.86), 13.66 = 13.51 
4x4: (1:02.09), 55.00, 56.83, (50.29), 57.84 = 56.56 ao5
3x3 oh: 32.77, (51.08), 39.60, (30.47), 39.43 = 37.27 ao5
22-44 relay: 1:23.88
22-55 relay: 4:25.80
Pyraminx: 11.14, (20.02), (9.46), 14.62, 12.67 = 12.81 ao5


----------



## Thecuberrr (Jan 6, 2016)

3x3: 25.592, 28.247, 26.911, 26.206, 29.827 (Ao5: 27.121)


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 6, 2016)

What do you do for match the scramble? Just time how long it takes you to scramble?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 6, 2016)

shadowslice e said:


> What do you do for match the scramble? Just time how long it takes you to scramble?



I think you scramble a cube and then take another cube thats solved and try to match the scrambled cube as fast as possible.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2016)

So the fmc scramble has 1 inverted move, that's so close to one without any haha.

Also: Skewb scramble 1 has D D' lol.


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2016)

*3x3:* (15.36), 16.09, 16.80, 16.84, (18.94) = 16.58
*4x4:* 57.71, (1:01.77), (48.94), 54.44, 56.62 = 56.26
*5x5:* 1:36.79, (1:25.72), 1:36.06, 1:44.86, (1:45.15) = 1:39.24
*6x6:* 3:07.64, 3:06.14, (2:59.32), 3:14.00, (3:29.67) = 3:09.26
*7x7:* (4:04.92), 4:27.08, 4:26.20, 4:25.66, (4:34.12) = 4:26.31
*OH:* 41.90, (41.93), 35.24, 27.00, (25.98) = 34.71
*Megaminx:* (1:47.90), 1:52.00, 1:59.10, 1:52.49, (2:14.36) = 1:54.53


----------



## jonlin (Jan 7, 2016)

2x2: 4.78, 5.18, (3.79), 4.02, (5.16) = 4.65
My execution is garbage. I one looked 3 of these solves.
3x3: (11.15), 11.58, 12.09, 12.11, (16.04) = 11.93
Why is the cube that turns slower faster for me?
4x4:
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
Sq-1:
Mega: 1:25.06, (1:20.38), 1:22.08, (1:29.43), 1:27.68 = 1:24.04
MTS: (3:00.45), 2:27.83, 2:09.12, (1:55.18), 2:09.03 = 2:15.33
234 relay: 1:35.39


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jan 8, 2016)

222: 5.86, 5.38, (4.09), 4.52, (7.29) = 5.25
333: (15.17), (17.78), 15.83, 16.29, 16.09 = 16.07
444: 55.63, 56.94, (49.92), 1:01.62, (1:08.87) = 58.06 (finally sub 1)
555: 1:54.19, (1:51.04), 1:53.16, 1:56.19+, (2:00.59) = 1:54.51
666: (3:40.13), 3:51.56, (4:05.65), 3:48.81, 3:55.25 = 3:51.80
777: 6:10.78, 6:04.55, (5:37.71), (7:04.70), 5:40.97 = 5:58.77
OH: 1:21.03, 1:04.94, (1:48.32), (1:02.00), 1:03.53 = 1:03.53
Megaminx: 3:02.83, 2:49.70, (3:13.28), (2:31.15), 2:54.14 = 2:55.56
Pyraminx: 9.30, 9.56, 8.89, (7.08), (13.84) = 9.25
Skewb: 15.83, 8.35, 10.84, (6.68), (18.67+) = 11.67 (screwed myself out of a sub 10 average.)
Square-1: (1:34.50), 1:17.50, 1:20.29, 52.28, (43.90) = 1:10.02 (so Inconsistent)
2-4: 1:27.42
2-5: 3:36.50


----------



## mafergut (Jan 8, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (7.70), 6.42, 5.50, (5.14), 5.86 = *5.93* // Forgot some PBLs during Christmas and was not warmed up, so sub-6 is not that bad
*3x3x3:* 18.58, 18.68, (17.96), (27.39), 18.96 = *18.74* // Not bad despite the total OLL fail in the 4th solve
*3x3x3 OH:* (41.01), 44.71, 49.11, (52.19), 45.95 = *46.59* // Bad average, also suffering the lack of practice during Xmas.


----------



## pyr14 (Jan 9, 2016)

ViliusRibinskas said:


> By the way, I don't understand what means D in skewb notation? Is that the same as the B in WCA notation or what?




yep D=B


----------



## Sergeant Baboon (Jan 9, 2016)

*2x2:* (8.22), 7.65, (4.96), 7.55, 6.62 = *7.27*
*3x3:* (17.17), 19.47, (20.10), 18.23, 18.08 = *18.59*
*4x4:* 1:11.47, (1:15.22), 1:03.15, (55.89), 1:09.70 = *1:08.11*
*234: 1:36.87*
*Mega:* 1:32.53, 1:38.73, 1:45.84, (1:49.15), (1:26.69) = *1:39.03*


----------



## Walrusizer (Jan 9, 2016)

*2x2*: 3.89, (5.12), 4.45, (2.55), 4.78 = *4.37* 
*3x3*: 15.77, (14.41), 15.24, 15.97, (16.25) = *15.66*


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 10, 2016)

*3X3X3:* 18.66 (20.92) (17.33) 20.39 18.06 =* 19.04*


----------



## h2f (Jan 11, 2016)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 0/2 in 7:20 = DNF

2/2 twisted corners


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 11, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.70, (6.00), 4.72, (3.83), 5.52-> *5.31*
*3x3x3:* (14.92), 17.42, (22.29), 20.06, 17.74-> *18.41*
*4x4x4:* 1:15.46, 1:30.00, 1:31.45, (1:32.29), (1:12.45)-> *1:25.64*
*5x5x5:* (2:36.45), 2:55.69, (3:00.63), 2:46.34, 2:42.77-> *2:48.27*
*2x2x2BLD:* 1:19.38, DNF, 1:14.58-> *1:14.58*
*3x3x3BLD:* 4:39.21, 5:03.50, 5:15.13-> *4:39.21*
*3x3x3OH:* 34.72, 31.66, (31.19), (38.02), 37.66-> *34.68*
*234*-> *1:58.02*
*2345*-> *4:58.63*
*sq-1:* (1:05.89), 52.59, (51.39), 59.48, 53.17-> *55.08*
*skewb:* 9.26, 8.43, 11.82, (13.40), (7.94)-> *9.84*

*3x3x3FM:* 33 moves
Solution: L' U' L' F' U B U' F U B' L' B L' B2 L2 B2 L U' L' D' L U L2 D L2 D B' D2 R2 D F B' U2

Scramble: R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 B U2 F L2 U2 F2 U B L B2 D2 F D B' F2 U

Inverse: U' F2 B D' F' D2 B2 L' B' U' F2 U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 B2 L2 B2 R2

on inverse:
U2 B F' D' R2 //2x2x2
D2 B D' L2 D' L * D //2x2x3
B2 L2 B //f2l-1
B(cancelled) L B' L ** U' L U L //orient edges

insertions:
* L U' L' D L U L' D' (3 moves cancelation)
** B U' F' U B' U' F U (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 12, 2016)

Didn't finish before it shut me out

6x6: 4:14.94, 4:30.04


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 12, 2016)

The automatic system has switched to week 2, but I just finished my last 4BLD solve (the first two were already in the site):
1. DNF(12:57.76)[2 twisted corners and 4 centers (memo mistake)] 6:13/6:44
2. DNF(13:29.06)[memo mistake; 3 centers] 7:50/5:38
3. 9:19.77[yes yes yes! PB!] 5:02/4:17

Considering I don't remember the last time I did 4BLD solves (probably 4-5 months), and my PB was 9:36, this is really really really great. The third was supposed to be a safety solve too...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2016)

No problems as this weeks competition started late.
@Katie: did you only do 2 solves in 6x6? Otherwise add the other three.

I myself have some late entries
Multi 4/4 = 4 in 17:32
4x4x4: 2:06.00, 2:09.20, 5:52.91, 2:32.97, 2:36.25 
5x5x5: 4:35.60, 5:39.22, 5:51.18, 5:35.12, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2016)

Result for week 01: congrats to TheDubDubJr, Jaysammay and Isaac

*2x2x2*(38)

 1.61 WACWCA
 2.10 hssandwich
 2.17 DanpHan
 2.32 AustinReed
 2.47 TheDubDubJr
 2.95 G2013
 2.96 Isaac Lai
 2.98 cuberkid10
 3.22 jaysammey777
 3.30 Jbacboy
 3.31 Lapinsavant
 3.41 pantu2000
 3.68 KSNCubed
 3.93 Raptor56
 4.22 Torch
 4.36 shadowslice e
 4.37 Walrusizer
 4.37 JustinTimeCuber
 4.41 pyr14
 4.65 jonlin
 5.14 epride17
 5.25 Ordway Persyn
 5.31 Bogdan
 5.43 connorlacrosse
 5.50 CyanSandwich
 5.52 PDT
 5.75 Keroma12
 5.93 mafergut
 6.11 MFCuber
 6.25 ViliusRibinskas
 6.30 evileli
 6.77 JoshuaStacker
 6.95 Kenneth Svendson
 7.25 Schmidt
 7.27 Sergeant Baboon
 7.60 h2f
 10.88 KubeRush
 16.14 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 8.11 Lapinsavant
 8.87 DanpHan
 9.25 fastfingers777
 9.76 Reinier Schippers
 10.05 AustinReed
 10.26 Isaac Lai
 10.62 cuberkid10
 10.85 hssandwich
 10.95 TheDubDubJr
 10.96 Jbacboy
 11.49 JustinTimeCuber
 11.66 WACWCA
 11.93 jonlin
 11.95 pantu2000
 12.63 Raptor56
 12.80 jaysammey777
 12.99 Torch
 13.10 KSNCubed
 13.27 mouisaac
 13.51 PDT
 13.63 Keroma12
 13.85 G2013
 14.33 Kenneth Svendson
 15.02 shadowslice e
 15.30 CyanSandwich
 15.66 Walrusizer
 16.07 Ordway Persyn
 16.58 Dene
 17.07 evileli
 17.92 epride17
 18.41 Bogdan
 18.59 Sergeant Baboon
 18.74 mafergut
 18.79 MFCuber
 19.04 MarcelP
 19.33 h2f
 19.70 pyr14
 20.69 ViliusRibinskas
 24.19 Schmidt
 25.79 connorlacrosse
 27.12 Thecuberrr
 31.93 JoshuaStacker
 39.97 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 42.61 Reinier Schippers
 42.96 cuberkid10
 44.82 TheDubDubJr
 47.67 fastfingers777
 50.27 Isaac Lai
 50.91 Raptor56
 52.95 G2013
 54.31 Torch
 56.26 Dene
 56.56 PDT
 56.82 jaysammey777
 58.06 Ordway Persyn
 59.96 shadowslice e
 1:00.37 Keroma12
 1:07.33 Kenneth Svendson
 1:08.11 Sergeant Baboon
 1:15.93 pyr14
 1:18.41 epride17
 1:22.07 evileli
 1:25.64 Bogdan
 1:29.78 h2f
 1:48.89 Schmidt
 2:26.14 MatsBergsten
 2:26.97 JoshuaStacker
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:10.15 Lapinsavant
 1:19.32 AustinReed
 1:20.42 Reinier Schippers
 1:22.11 fastfingers777
 1:26.58 TheDubDubJr
 1:30.19 cuberkid10
 1:37.64 Raptor56
 1:39.24 Dene
 1:47.40 jaysammey777
 1:52.45 Cale S
 1:54.51 Ordway Persyn
 2:02.47 Torch
 2:10.31 epride17
 2:14.43 Isaac Lai
 2:20.28 pyr14
 2:27.04 Kenneth Svendson
 2:30.96 evileli
 2:48.27 Bogdan
 2:55.82 shadowslice e
 3:58.24 h2f
 5:41.84 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:38.65 TheDubDubJr
 3:07.46 Keroma12
 3:09.26 Dene
 3:39.43 jaysammey777
 3:51.87 Ordway Persyn
 DNF cuberkid10
*7x7x7*(4)

 3:58.99 TheDubDubJr
 4:26.31 Dene
 5:15.18 jaysammey777
 5:58.77 Ordway Persyn
*3x3 one handed*(23)

 16.40 DanpHan
 19.62 TheDubDubJr
 21.11 Jbacboy
 21.56 Isaac Lai
 22.65 hssandwich
 24.67 cuberkid10
 26.24 shadowslice e
 26.79 Torch
 27.12 mouisaac
 34.21 Raptor56
 34.68 Bogdan
 34.71 Dene
 35.51 Kenneth Svendson
 37.27 PDT
 37.54 Keroma12
 39.07 pyr14
 40.18 jaysammey777
 43.09 Cale S
 45.17 h2f
 46.59 mafergut
 48.42 KSNCubed
 1:09.83 Ordway Persyn
 1:19.62 JoshuaStacker
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:07.12 Cale S
 2:46.93 Torch
 4:01.80 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 7.17 hssandwich
 11.05 KSNCubed
 14.04 TheDubDubJr
 16.95 shadowslice e
 29.21 Torch
 32.66 MatsBergsten
 34.51 h2f
 39.42 jaysammey777
 48.15 Keroma12
 59.47 Isaac Lai
 1:14.58 Bogdan
 1:41.38 pyr14
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:20.20 h2f
 1:32.74 MatsBergsten
 1:50.19 Torch
 2:23.87 Keroma12
 2:41.41 hssandwich
 2:53.77 fastfingers777
 4:39.21 Bogdan
 4:59.11 jaysammey777
 5:05.55 Isaac Lai
 6:44.75 pyr14
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 5:59.90 MatsBergsten
 9:19.77 Keroma12
10:21.22 h2f
 DNF Torch
 DNF jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF h2f
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

14/16 (42:17)  kamilprzyb
8/9 (59:38)  TheDubDubJr
4/4 ( 9:55)  MatsBergsten
2/2 (14:06)  Isaac Lai
0/2 ( 7:20)  h2f
1/3 (17:34)  pyr14
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 47.74 jaysammey777
 50.23 G2013
 56.58 Torch
 2:15.33 jonlin
 2:49.36 pyr14
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 51.45 Lapinsavant
 59.27 Reinier Schippers
 1:00.05 cuberkid10
 1:04.27 Isaac Lai
 1:09.21 Raptor56
 1:21.79 G2013
 1:24.45 Torch
 1:27.42 Ordway Persyn
 1:29.00 jaysammey777
 1:35.39 jonlin
 1:36.87 Sergeant Baboon
 1:43.29 h2f
 1:48.50 ViliusRibinskas
 1:49.39 pyr14
 1:58.02 Bogdan
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 1:59.18 Lapinsavant
 2:32.60 cuberkid10
 2:59.40 Reinier Schippers
 3:02.13 Raptor56
 3:05.52 Torch
 3:10.79 jaysammey777
 3:32.31 Isaac Lai
 3:36.50 Ordway Persyn
 3:54.51 pyr14
 4:58.63 Bogdan
 5:50.07 h2f
*Magic*(3)

 1.23 jaysammey777
 1.28 Raptor56
 2.18 JoshuaStacker
*Master Magic*(3)

 3.24 Raptor56
 5.08 JoshuaStacker
 5.65 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(20)

 4.30 Isaac Lai
 4.41 hssandwich
 4.43 Cale S
 4.71 Jbacboy
 5.84 connorlacrosse
 6.05 TheDubDubJr
 6.70 AustinReed
 7.00 epride17
 7.19 pantu2000
 7.24 cuberkid10
 7.93 Torch
 8.37 KSNCubed
 9.28 pyr14
 9.84 Bogdan
 10.73 ViliusRibinskas
 11.67 Ordway Persyn
 14.06 jaysammey777
 16.42 JustinTimeCuber
 17.60 JoshuaStacker
 21.05 Kenneth Svendson
*Clock*(6)

 9.13 TheDubDubJr
 10.43 jaysammey777
 10.68 AustinReed
 11.60 pyr14
 16.85 JoshuaStacker
 18.47 Schmidt
*Pyraminx*(22)

 4.07 Isaac Lai
 4.21 TheDubDubJr
 4.52 hssandwich
 4.84 KSNCubed
 5.34 cuberkid10
 5.49 MFCuber
 5.62 pyr14
 5.76 AustinReed
 5.82 Torch
 6.72 Raptor56
 7.24 pantu2000
 7.64 jaysammey777
 8.90 connorlacrosse
 9.25 Ordway Persyn
 9.56 JustinTimeCuber
 10.11 Kenneth Svendson
 10.41 ViliusRibinskas
 11.12 JoshuaStacker
 11.23 CyanSandwich
 12.81 PDT
 13.19 evileli
 13.56 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:19.98 Isaac Lai
 1:24.94 jonlin
 1:28.82 cuberkid10
 1:28.89 jaysammey777
 1:36.93 Raptor56
 1:39.03 Sergeant Baboon
 1:47.96 Torch
 1:54.53 Dene
 1:59.08 shadowslice e
 2:11.99 pyr14
 2:55.56 Ordway Persyn
*Square-1*(17)

 10.98 Raptor56
 14.07 hssandwich
 14.21 not_kevin
 15.14 AustinReed
 16.24 TheDubDubJr
 23.15 Cale S
 24.77 cuberkid10
 28.22 DanpHan
 29.53 shadowslice e
 33.63 jaysammey777
 34.69 Torch
 35.56 pyr14
 36.53 Isaac Lai
 44.89 Jbacboy
 45.60 JustinTimeCuber
 55.08 Bogdan
 1:10.02 Ordway Persyn
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

25 h2f
27 EMI
28 jaysammey777
29 TheDubDubJr
30 Raptor56
30 CyanSandwich
30 okayama
33 Bogdan
38 Keroma12
41 G2013
47 arbivara
51 pyr14

*Contest results*

294 TheDubDubJr
253 jaysammey777
251 Isaac Lai
242 cuberkid10
219 Torch
216 Raptor56
190 hssandwich
160 AustinReed
157 pyr14
138 Ordway Persyn
133 Lapinsavant
126 shadowslice e
124 Keroma12
124 DanpHan
123 Reinier Schippers
122 h2f
121 Bogdan
119 Jbacboy
115 G2013
110 KSNCubed
102 Dene
102 fastfingers777
93 MatsBergsten
89 pantu2000
83 jonlin
83 Kenneth Svendson
81 JustinTimeCuber
80 PDT
76 epride17
75 WACWCA
69 Cale S
62 CyanSandwich
53 connorlacrosse
52 evileli
51 Sergeant Baboon
47 mouisaac
45 Walrusizer
44 MFCuber
43 JoshuaStacker
41 kamilprzyb
40 ViliusRibinskas
35 mafergut
28 Schmidt
21 EMI
19 not_kevin
18 okayama
12 MarcelP
12 arbivara
6 Thecuberrr
4 KubeRush


----------

